# okaloosa island



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

got up pretty early this moring and hit the island. set up my big rod just in case any reds wanna play and set up my pompano rod. maybe 30 mins in and had a pompano in the cooler. then my big rod took off. i was up the beach thorwing a jig so by the time i ran back no more fishy. missed a couple more on my small rod. not a bad morning, got dinner anyway. also the bobos were everywhere, almost in casting range. havent been out since red tide of death, so nice to see life again.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report and congrats on :hungry I have never caugth afall pomp. off the beach....one day. Where you fishing east or west of the pier? And did the bobo's stay around most of the mornning i.e. sunrise till mid. morning?


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice catch man to bad the others got off !!!:doh


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

i was fishing east of the pier. the bobos stayed all morning. i watch them come from the jettys and just make their way down the beach. i think they were chasing rain minnows, or whatever those really small thin minnows are. i think 85% of the bird population was out there too. i knew it was time to end the trip when the bobos pushed the minnows about 20' out from me and the birds were flying into my line.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha.....you see, this is when you stop fishing for pompano and do a little light tackle bonito fishin....theyre all about 3lbs. anyway....:hoppingmad


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

..oh, and what time was that????


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

6:30-7:00 i saw them coming from the jettys and stayed around the area until i left, about 9:30. they would come in and go out, all over the place. the bad part is everytime they came in close the birds would swarm around them.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Was in the area of NCO club ( just west of the west jetty out of Destin) yesterday afternoon and the spanish and skippies where everywhere ripping the small baitfish apart just off the beach. Couldn't get a fish to the boat cause flipper was watching your every move:banghead:banghead


----------

